# New Race Track IN RI



## RI racer (Jul 12, 2010)

We are open!
Lap counter, pit row ect...
The store is now up and running. Starting next sunday we will be racing. 
track can be modified for car spec. races
Extreme Complex
1425 kingston RD
Wakefield RI 02879


----------



## RI racer (Jul 12, 2010)

RI racer said:


> We are open!
> Lap counter, pit row ect...
> The store is now up and running. Starting next sunday we will be racing.
> track can be modified for car spec. races
> ...


We are open!
Lap counter, pit row ect...
The store is now up and running. Starting next sunday we will be racing. 
track can be modified for car spec. races
Track can be modified for different classes.

Extreme Complex
1425 kingston RD
Wakefield RI 02879 
401-789-1987
4010-792-0105
Races Start This SUNDAY! 1/10 oval


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Owner is wiling to change the track over to a roadcourse during the week if enough interest is found. Rubber sedan, Mini cooper,1/12th scale, or 1/18th? lets show him some interest.


----------

